# Fight Quest



## Anarax (Sep 28, 2017)

Fight quest was a television on Discovery Channel that ran from 2007-2008. It followed two Martial Artists, one pro MMA fighter the other an ex soldier. They traveled all over the world learning Martial Arts in their country of origin. The two trained with a different instructor and had to spar/fight and the end of the episode against the high ranking students.

I thought the Kali episode was pretty good. I felt Jimmy got to train with the better teacher, thus received better training. They did a great job of representing Kali and the history/culture that it stemmed from. 

If you've seen the show, how do you feel they represented your style? They did 13 episodes total and trained in a wide array of styles. If you haven't seen it I would recommend watching it


----------



## Buka (Sep 28, 2017)

I really liked that show, I wish it was still on.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 28, 2017)

Same, I absolutely loved that show. Anyone know why it was cancelled?


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 29, 2017)

I really like the Kyokushin and Kajukenbo episodes.  It actually motivated me to find a Kajukenbo school.  Unfortunately, the Kajukenbo school near me wasn't much like the ones in the episode.

I already had experience with Kyokushin.  It was accurate, but it wasn't too encompassing of Kyokushin.  Then again, how encompassing can a 30 minute or 1 hour show actually get?


----------



## drop bear (Sep 29, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> I really like the Kyokushin and Kajukenbo episodes.  It actually motivated me to find a Kajukenbo school.  Unfortunately, the Kajukenbo school near me wasn't much like the ones in the episode.
> 
> I already had experience with Kyokushin.  It was accurate, but it wasn't too encompassing of Kyokushin.  Then again, how encompassing can a 30 minute or 1 hour show actually get?



Yeah that guy who wore sunglasses inside just put me off the whole thing.


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 29, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Yeah that guy who wore sunglasses inside just put me off the whole thing.


Which episode was that?


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 29, 2017)

The representation of Filipino Martial Arts (in particular the parts about Pekiti Tirsia) was a bit odd to say the least.  Leo Gaje is a bit eccentric and it highlighted that, and not in a good way, but rather in a way that took away from the information and training in the art.  The Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu episode was pretty good I thought.


----------



## Anarax (Sep 29, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> The representation of Filipino Martial Arts (in particular the parts about Pekiti Tirsia) was a bit odd to say the least.  Leo Gaje is a bit eccentric and it highlighted that, and not in a good way, but rather in a way that took away from the information and training in the art.  The Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu episode was pretty good I thought.



Cristino Vasquez(may he rest in peace) was the better instructor I was talking about. Leo Gaje definitely did some unusual things that had very little to nothing to do with FMA. Leo Gaje trained the marines that Doug and Jimmy had to fight in the end, thus Doug thought he was setting him up for failure. The chicken blood ritual and bore chasing I think were just distractions from practical training, at least for the 5 days they had to train. On the other hand Cristino Vasquez did an amazing job of training Jimmy and representing FMA in the episode.


----------



## Charlemagne (Sep 30, 2017)

Anarax said:


> Cristino Vasquez(may he rest in peace) was the better instructor I was talking about. Leo Gaje definitely did some unusual things that had very little to nothing to do with FMA. Leo Gaje trained the marines that Doug and Jimmy had to fight in the end, thus Doug thought he was setting him up for failure. The chicken blood ritual and bore chasing I think were just distractions from practical training, at least for the 5 days they had to train. On the other hand Cristino Vasquez did an amazing job of training Jimmy and representing FMA in the episode.



I'm told that Gaje never does anything worthwhile when cameras are on.  Some of the people I know who trained with him for a very long time have said on multiple occasions that they would be doing great stuff and then someone would bring a camera out and all of a sudden they would start doing goofy stuff for the remainder of the seminar.  

The chicken blood stuff was just ridiculous, and painted FMA in a bad light.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 30, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> The representation of Filipino Martial Arts (in particular the parts about Pekiti Tirsia) was a bit odd to say the least.  Leo Gaje is a bit eccentric and it highlighted that, and not in a good way, but rather in a way that took away from the information and training in the art.  The Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu episode was pretty good I thought.





Anarax said:


> Cristino Vasquez(may he rest in peace) was the better instructor I was talking about. Leo Gaje definitely did some unusual things that had very little to nothing to do with FMA. Leo Gaje trained the marines that Doug and Jimmy had to fight in the end, thus Doug thought he was setting him up for failure. The chicken blood ritual and bore chasing I think were just distractions from practical training, at least for the 5 days they had to train. On the other hand Cristino Vasquez did an amazing job of training Jimmy and representing FMA in the episode.



It was great to see Cristino Vasquez on that episode may he rest in peace.  The Modern Arnis training that was shown was solid.  Gaje like Charlemagne said has been known to do weird stuff when the cameras are on and in general is known as an eccentric to say the least.  The chicken blood thing was ridiculous and did not represent the Filipino Martial Arts or Pekiti Tirisia well.

As for the entire series I enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## Reedone816 (Oct 23, 2017)

Anarax said:


> If you've seen the show, how do you feel they represented your style? They did 13 episodes total and trained in a wide array of styles. If you haven't seen it I would recommend watching it



It's a pity that in silat they choose the school that just been struggled in ascension, so they only potray half of the system.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 24, 2017)

They didn't show my style.


----------



## Blindside (Oct 24, 2017)

Reedone816 said:


> It's a pity that in silat they choose the school that just been struggled in ascension, so they only potray half of the system.



What does "struggled in ascension" mean?


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 24, 2017)

i dont know about that particular show but in general, TV shows like to go for the extreem entertainment value.  
i know my aunt was contacted by "wife swap" (its not what you think it is...lol)  because she home schooled her kids she said the show producers were ridiculous and she never did it.  they only want to shock and entertain an audience.


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 24, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> i dont know about that particular show but in general, TV shows like to go for the extreem entertainment value.
> i know my aunt was contacted by "wife swap" (its not what you think it is...lol)  because she home schooled her kids she said the show producers were ridiculous and she never did it.  they only want to shock and entertain an audience.


Because that’s what sells.  No one wants to watch boring.  We all see it and live it all day everyday in our daily lives.

At least that’s the general idea anyway.


----------



## Reedone816 (Oct 24, 2017)

Blindside said:


> What does "struggled in ascension" mean?


After the founder dead, may he rest in peace, there was no clear successor.
There were his daughter and his brother as candidates, when the daughter became the leader, his brother decided to part ways.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Anarax (Oct 24, 2017)

Reedone816 said:


> It's a pity that in silat they choose the school that just been struggled in ascension, so they only potray half of the system.
> 
> Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk



Interesting, I have a Silat friend that didn't like what the episode covered, but he didn't know of the politics behind it. I guess that explains why


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 5, 2019)

Great shows. Especially the Krav one. There were some good tips in those shows too. I remember that Jimmy went to a boat to aid his balance while training Wing Chun. I believe it was for stances. But yes loved it. Somewhere on YouTube, Jimmy mentioned it in an interview about Belator in the main.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jan 5, 2019)

never knew about it, looking forward to looking into it


----------



## JR 137 (Jan 5, 2019)

Transk53 said:


> Great shows. Especially the Krav one. There were some good tips in those shows too. I remember that Jimmy went to a boat to aid his balance while training Wing Chun. I believe it was for stances. But yes loved it. Somewhere on YouTube, Jimmy mentioned it in an interview about Belator in the main.


I liked the Krav episode too. Not so much the guy who trained with the military guys, but the other guy who trained with the woman. I loved how she kept yelling “you’re dead!” every time the guy took someone to the ground. IMO she was right every time.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 5, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> I liked the Krav episode too. Not so much the guy who trained with the military guys, but the other guy who trained with the woman. I loved how she kept yelling “you’re dead!” every time the guy took someone to the ground. IMO she was right every time.



Yes, Avivit Cohen. Loads of stuff on her on the web.


----------



## Headhunter (Jan 21, 2019)

Transk53 said:


> Great shows. Especially the Krav one. There were some good tips in those shows too. I remember that Jimmy went to a boat to aid his balance while training Wing Chun. I believe it was for stances. But yes loved it. Somewhere on YouTube, Jimmy mentioned it in an interview about Belator in the main.


That lesson was first used in karate kid lol


----------

